# 1964 lemans 15 inch wheel size question



## Lemansbythelake (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey guys I have a 1964 lemans and I’d like to run American racing torque thrust D wheels in a 15 or 16. 

Maybe a 15 or 16x8? I want to know what backspacing to get so the wheels don’t rub in back or front 

I notice the 15in ones come in 4.5 backspacing and the 16in come in 4 inch. Lol help!


----------

